# Picked up a Double tail today...



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

I have, never, ever, seen a betta with coloration like this one.

I had to tweak the last picture to show it, but its rediculous. If theres no lighting shining on him, he's clear/white with the red, orange, and black.

If theres light shining on him, he's blue.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh he is neat! I wish I had double tails around here I think they are neat.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh hes very unique, very pretty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful and very unique looking!!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

wow that is really awesome color


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow he is soooo cool, I really want a doubletail


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

HopeInHeart said:


> wow that is really awesome color


Yea I saw him and was like "oh poop..." *called dr2b* 

Was an impulse buy lol... But seeing I already bout 3 other betta's today whats one more male haha.

Not sure where hes going to go. Gave him some clean water and put him under my tank shelf. Time to bust out another tank lol.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! He's amazing!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I LOVE his coloring. The more unique the better!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh My gosh.... Can I have him? LOL 

I really really really want him! He is stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm really wanting a doubletail. Too bad I'm maxed out on my space here!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like a dt too! They're sooo pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

His color is AMAZING!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He is so amazing! Reminds me of a koi! And i love those little black marks on his head, they look like eybrows.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh wow, gorgeous. Congrats on finding such a unique little guy.


----------



## PetsGalore (Oct 22, 2009)

He's so pretty. Have you come up with a name?


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

PetsGalore said:


> He's so pretty. Have you come up with a name?


Yea... his name is fish.... cant think of anything lol.

Im all named out...


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

id called him goldfish  hes so cute


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah like when I had to name my first betta...his name is Fishy lol.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Call him Lipstick because he looks like a little kid that got in his moms lipstick and got it all over his lips and face. LOL


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

he reminds me of a koi fish kind of
call him koi? lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

My first thought for a name was Spot.


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

thats the double veil fish!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Blizzardqueen said:


> he reminds me of a koi fish kind of
> call him koi? lol


Thats what I was thinking about lol



dh5daaaccfdd said:


> thats the double veil fish!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Totally name him Koi! He's A W E S O M E !!!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I think Koi is a perfect name!


----------



## gahooie (Oct 2, 2009)

Elaina said:


> I think Koi is a perfect name!


I agree! He's gorgeous!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He is absolutely STUNNING I love him! He's beautiful!!!! And I agree, Koi would be perfect for him


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well sometime this week Im going to divide Neptune's 5 gallon tank and put them both in it. Might get some small snails to clean the algae.

Kinda wish I had bought the 10gal my LFS is selling for $29 with a light, filter, and heater though.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

What an amazing betta! I have never seen anything like him around here. All I ever see are the red, blue, and purple ones. What are you going to name him?


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

I was planning to name him Koi lol.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Be sure to post a pic of him in his new home, I cant wait to see if he changes color a little after a few days like my little guy did.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW! That is really cool! He is so pretty!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

He looks like my Butch as a double tail. He is so awesome!


----------

